# الكتاب الرائع SolidWorks 2009 Bible



## أبوعبدالله (2 يوليو 2009)

هذا الكتاب حقا رائع وخصوصا لو معاك الاسطوانة الخاصة به ، لكنه لوحده رائع وان كان عندنا مشكلة في تسميته Bible ، لكن ليس لدينا مشكلة فليسمونه كما يريدون المهم أن نأخذ منه العلم ،أخيراً 
الكتاب عبارة عن 1177 صفحة يبدأ من الألف وينتهي تقريبا عند الياء ، نستطيعأن نقول أنه من الألف إلى الياء بالنسبة لأدوات السوليد وورك لكنه لم يتعرض لـ Add-ins سوى أشياء بسيطة 
مثل Tool Box
ورغم ذلك يبقى هو الأقوى حتى من المانوال​ 

الكتاب موجود في موقع www.gigapedia.com 
وهذا هو الرابط المباشر
http://rs722tl3.rapidshare.com/files/249321709/3287217/9780470258255.7z​


----------



## أكرم إدريس (2 يوليو 2009)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم 

سوال سريع : بالنسبة Tool Box هناك خواص كثيرة مهمة مثل Cam calculator
ولم اجد ما يعطي تعليما ولو بأبسط الاشكال عنها فهل هناك اي مرجع مفيد بها ؟؟


----------



## أكرم إدريس (2 يوليو 2009)

بالمناسبة الرابط منتهي الصلاحية !!!


----------



## أبوعبدالله (2 يوليو 2009)

*إليكم الكتاب كمرفقات*

أنا جربت الرابط وشغال ، على العموم أنا قسمته مرفقات على عشر أجزاء ، أظن مفيش أحسن من كده ، اللى ميشتغلش معاه الرابط ينزل المرفقات .....


ها هي الثلاثة الأولى
:86:​


----------



## أبوعبدالله (2 يوليو 2009)

ها هي الثلاثة التالية​


----------



## أبوعبدالله (2 يوليو 2009)

ها هي الثلاثة الثالثة
7 و 8 و 9​


----------



## أبوعبدالله (2 يوليو 2009)

الجزء الأخير رقم 10
واللي مش عاجبه تنزيل الكتاب من المرفقات 
مع الجزء العاشر مرفق ملف تورنت للكتاب
وبكده محدش يبقى نفسه في حاجة​


----------



## سعد أبو صهيب (2 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك عني خير الجزاء


----------



## م-برشلوني (3 يوليو 2009)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك عني خير الجزاء*​


----------



## tariqsamer (3 يوليو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ضياء السيد شلبى (3 أغسطس 2009)

باللة عمل رائع شكراااااااااااااا


----------



## hassan aljannan (4 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## أبوعبدالله (6 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا علر الردود ويا ريت اللي يلاقي الاسطوانة 2009 يقول لنا عليها


----------



## عمار باقر سالم (6 أغسطس 2009)

thanks thanks
thanks thanks
thanks thanks
thanks thanks
thanks thanks
thanks thanks
thanks thanks
thanks thanks


----------



## ميكانيكى اسلام (6 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على مجهودك الطيب


----------



## ميكانيكى اسلام (6 أغسطس 2009)

هذا الرابط به ملف تحميل النسخة 2009 بس تورنت هو هياخد وقت طويل فى التحميل عشان حجمه 4 جيجا بس انا انا جربته وهو شغال تمام بإذن الله
http://www.2shared.com/file/7028227/feed5969/SOLIDWORKSV2009SP00MULTILANGUAGEISO-LZ0__mininova_.html


----------



## kamal007 (7 أغسطس 2009)

انا مش عارف غير اني اقول لك الله يبارك فيك 1000000000 شكر


----------



## mnci (7 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا
..........................


----------



## محمد فارس عمر (21 أغسطس 2009)

الله يعطي العافية وبار الله


----------



## محمود شرف الدين (21 أغسطس 2009)

شككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## jundi (27 سبتمبر 2009)

Thanks man......................................


----------



## ahmedrsn82 (28 سبتمبر 2009)

*لك مني الشكر والتقدير على جهودك الجبارة ..*​


----------



## سامي 72 (16 يناير 2010)

الف الف شكر يا اخي على الكتاب


----------



## nartop (17 يناير 2010)

thank you very much


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (18 يناير 2010)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## سعيد الشايب (27 أبريل 2010)

Salam Brothers,I'm downloading the CD of that book using Emule then i will upload it back for u all

Thanx and may Allah help us all


----------



## نوفلة (27 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً اخي


----------



## سعيد الشايب (28 أبريل 2010)

Download links for the CD on mediafire
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?nimnkuin5nh
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?dcwz2n0xxhw
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?znzino3jyz2
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?iotwly5g234
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?c32gizumcty
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?myzigw1mhth
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?yd0x2kvtwww


----------



## حافظ العوض (3 مايو 2010)

الف شكر ورحمة ونور عليك


----------



## khaled hariri (3 مايو 2010)

مشكورررررر


----------



## khaled hariri (3 مايو 2010)

كتاب رائع


----------



## khaled hariri (3 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mooody2 (23 مايو 2010)

thank u very much


----------



## ABERASIRI (2 يونيو 2010)

الملفات ضاربه بس تيجي اتفك الضغط بتطلع مضروبه وشكرا


----------



## سعيد الشايب (3 يونيو 2010)

aberasiri قال:


> الملفات ضاربه بس تيجي اتفك الضغط بتطلع مضروبه وشكرا



الملفات كلها شغاله 
انا رافعها بنفسى و مجربها


----------



## م/يوسف (3 يونيو 2010)

شاكرين على المجهود الرائع


----------



## ياسر ابراهيم حسن (19 يوليو 2010)

مشكور على هذا العمل الرائع


----------



## ياسر ابراهيم حسن (19 يوليو 2010)

مشكور على هذا العمل الرائع يا باشمهندس لكن الكتاب بالانجليزى وانا فى الانجليزى ضعيف اطلب منك كتاب بالعربى ان امكن


----------



## eng.ahmed.ali (25 يوليو 2010)

رابط الكتاب مشتغلش معي للاسف  بس تشكر اخي العزيز على المجهود


----------



## م.الدجيل (15 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خير جزاء


----------



## سعيد الشايب (16 أغسطس 2010)

eng.ahmed.ali قال:


> رابط الكتاب مشتغلش معي للاسف  بس تشكر اخي العزيز على المجهود



رابط الكتاب

http://ifile.it/c57sovi/onemostfile.rar


----------



## yasser elshrkwy (16 أغسطس 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااجداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
جزاءك الله كل خير


----------



## علي قادر عبدالرحمن (8 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررر


----------

